# The most cruel thread in this forum



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

How do you feel about your weight?

:devil:


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm a good deal overweight (though I hide it well) and it just keeps gradually building up and up, largely regardless of diet and exercise, because of my illness. At least I have an excuse!


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm at a great weight. What I worry about is my hair.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Ravellian said:


> I'm at a great weight. What I worry about is my hair.


My hair? I have no hair since 2005! I shave my head!

Martin, Bald but in shape


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

My weight is probably 1-10 lbs. above "ideal," but at least it's relatively constant. I'm not gaining weight and I have no problems with my weight as it is.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Kopachris said:


> My weight is probably 1-10 lbs. above "ideal," but at least it's relatively constant. I'm not gaining weight and I have no problems with my weight as it is.


That's kind of good news.

Martin


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I'm about 120 pounds at age 20 and I'm about 5'3" so I think I'm good.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

violadude said:


> I'm about 120 pounds at age 20 and I'm about 5'3" so I think I'm good.


I guess you are...I am 5'6" 125-126 pounds, 59 3/4 years old. LOL

Martin


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Oh dear, well, if we're revealing measurements, I'm 5'8" and around 180 pounds (though you'd never think it to look at me! I swear!  ).


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I was 120 lbs in my 20's too - except I am 6 feet tall. That made me look frail and sickly. It wasn't until I was 35 or 40 that the weight started to come on and I looked (and more importantly felt) a little more normal. The better self image translated into a bit more poise with the ladies -- thank goodness! So there is always hope for everyone.

Now I've continued to gain and have gone way too far the other direction. My job has been very stressful for the last five years, the kind of long term stress that produces cortisol, piling on the belly fat. Also anti-anxiety meds coupled with age have made me sluggish and with a slower metabolism. So I'd like to lose about 30 lbs. 

The good news for me is, the awful situation at work has finally changed. No more unnecessary stress! I am weening myself from the meds and hope to have the energy and willpower to lose weight now. There is a lot to live for.


----------



## CountessAdele (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm at my ideal weight, but I have absoultly no muscle tone. So, I'm squishy.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

CountessAdele said:


> I'm at my ideal weight, but I have absoultly no muscle tone. So, I'm squishy.


You have good gyms over there! I love going to the gym with my Ipod and MY music.

Martin


----------



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

At 5'11" I'm a little beyond my ideal weight (what ever that really means)... I am 181 pounds which is not the heaviest I've been but 170lbs could be considered ideal or at least healthier. When I was in the navy I worked out with a heavy weight boxer. We ate 4-6 meals each day and lot's of weight training and particular excercise's. I shot up to 195lbs which was mostly muscle. Fortunately I lost it quickly when I stopped training with him....


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm 15, 5' 10", and 135 pounds. Quite ideal.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Oh, geez...I have a feeling we're gonna see Presto flex yet again.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Klavierspieler said:


> I'm 15, 5' 10", and 135 pounds. Quite ideal.


Geez you are one overgrown kitty! I would've suspected maybe 13 pounds. Maybe you actually live in South America and prefer a larger variety of rodent, the Capybara.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Klavierspieler said:


> I'm 15, 5' 10", and 135 pounds. Quite ideal.


I consider this under your ideal weight. Eat more!

LOL

Martin


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> I consider this under your ideal weight. Eat more!
> 
> LOL
> 
> Martin


He's 15, I was like that at that age.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

clavichorder said:


> He's 15, I was like that at that age.


I was 380 pounds at his age.

Martin


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> I was 380 pounds at his age.
> 
> Martin


Whoa! I guess I really am underweight!


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

I only know metric...

I'm 1,67m and 52Kg.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Jan said:


> I only know metric...
> 
> I'm 1,67m and 52Kg.


I am 1,68-69; I was 52Kg when I was 30. No I am 57. I also speak in metrics..But I can understand pounds and inches (just a bit). I'll turn 60 in December, 12th. 

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Klavierspieler said:


> Whoa! I guess I really am underweight!


Of course it was a joke... I was 129 pounds....Now I'm 127.

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

It came to my mind...just it came to my mind for us, males, to speak about our private..."things"...But I think I'll never dare to do that. I'm waiting fore somebody else to launch it! LOL LOL LOL. I don't want to be banned again. LOL I learned from my mistakes. No, no, no...Imagine a poll about that...it could be so funny...giving measures and stuff...Cheap porno? Very probably yes.

Martin, shy


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> It came to my mind...just it came to my mind for us, males, to speak about our private..."things"...But I think I'll never dare to do that. I'm waiting fore somebody else to launch it! LOL LOL LOL. I don't want to be banned again. LOL I learned from my mistakes. No, no, no...Imagine a poll about that...it could be so funny...giving measures and stuff...Cheap porno? Very probably yes.
> 
> Martin, shy


Hahahaha, this may well be the most amusing and insightful thing you have ever said. I would welcome such a thread.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Polednice said:


> Hahahaha, this may well be the most amusing and insightful thing you have ever said. I would welcome such a thread.


Launch it then! LOL

Martin, 14 inches


----------

